# Northern Ohio Home Haunters M&T 2012



## highbury

There hasn't been any updates here lately, so I thought I post for everyone in the area. Anybody in Northern Ohio (and beyond) is invited to the first Northern Ohio Home Haunters Make & Take of the year on Saturday, February 4. We will be meeting and touring Forsaken Haunted House, as well as making some bomb-proof tombstones.

All info is here. Hope to see some new faces!!


----------



## gadget-evilusions

I'm giving a tour? Ok. Twist my arm.


----------



## highbury

Or you could just let us run free... 

(Thanks again, Brian for hosting us!!)


----------

